# Von Angular auf Server Variable zugreifen



## konstantin8899 (5. Nov 2021)

Hallo,
erstmal: ich bin blutiger Anfänger in Sachen Angular und NodeJS, also habt bitte Nachsicht mit mir.
Ich bin gerade dabei, eine WebApp zu überarbeiten - die wurde mit Angular und NodeJS umgesetzt. Da gibt es ja zwei Überordner (client und server). Nun möchte ich von der Datei registration-request.component.js (liegt im Ordner client) auf eine Variable aus der Datei app.js (liegt im Ordner server) zugreifen. Ich habe es schon mit require der import probiert, das hat nicht geklappt. Bin ich da ganz falsch oder hätte das schon gestimmt?

Ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.
Viele Grüße
Konstantin.


----------



## mihe7 (5. Nov 2021)

Wenn Du Daten vom Server brauchst, wirst Du einen serverseitigen Service haben (müssen), der vom Client aufgerufen wid, um sich die Daten abzuholen.


----------



## konstantin8899 (8. Nov 2021)

Erst mal vielen Dank für die Antwort. Meinst du damit eine route mit express? Bin mir da nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## mihe7 (8. Nov 2021)

Ja, auf dem Server z. B. eine route mit express. Auf dem Client verwendest Du ja den HttpClient von Angular oder die Standard-fetch-API.


----------

